# Surrogacy with garantee/ TURKISH embassy



## danish (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi we were planning to do surrogacy in biotexcom, ucraine. But suddenly they told us that they were not able to take us in the program because my hustband is turkish and she said that the turkish embassy never will give us travel document for the baby. We live in Denmark.  I am very sad now! I have no idea which clinic we Are going to use now. I was so happy with biotexcom program because it is with guarantee. I have been on the internet ever since. Im looking for a place where there is the same guarantee so when we pay one time then we Are sure that everything is paid for! 
Olso I am looking for Any turkish people that had completed a surrogacy  to hear if they have had Any problems with the turkish embassy. 

I hope to hear from you ❤


----------

